# Tesla vehicles are increasing Hertz’s customer satisfaction, still adding more EVs to the fleet



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

See Article here.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

This is good news for people who want to test drive a Model 3. With the incredible demand there are often no cars available for test drives, Hertz solves that problem nicely and gets people behind the wheel of a Model 3 so they can see for itself how nice the one pedal driving experience is. Unfortunately, if they want to buy one, they still have to wait like the rest of us! 

Kudo's to Hertz for doing this. Now we don't have to drive ICE cars when we travel!


----------

